# webbing or tactical vest



## klee519 (18 Aug 2007)

During the BMQ and BMOQ, are we going to get webbing or tactical vest? C7 or shorter version C7?


----------



## aesop081 (18 Aug 2007)

klee519 said:
			
		

> During the BMQ and BMOQ, are we going to get webbing or tactical vest? C7 or shorter version C7?



Does it matter ?


----------



## Quag (18 Aug 2007)

Reserve or Regular?

A shorter version of the C7?  Do you mean a C8?  Or do you mean the C7A2 with collapsible butt?

Maybe you should do some research into Weapon's of the CF before you tell your section commander that you lost your "short C-7"...


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (18 Aug 2007)

I'd pay money to see who that one plays out.


----------



## klee519 (18 Aug 2007)

I am regular. that's what i mean c7a2. no matter at all, just curious are we using the new items or not.


----------



## Quag (18 Aug 2007)

Some are using the A2 (which by the way is not shorter when extended (20" Barrel)).  Some are not.  You will know when you arrive in St.Jean.

And as far as I know, you will use the webbing.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (18 Aug 2007)

for webbing or tac vest, the joining instructions for those withing says bring either. The recent BOTP course that went through had a mixture of webbing and tac vests, it seems to be dependant on what stores has at the time, not being an ops BN/REGT/SQN unit they will typically be on the tail end of distribution.


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Aug 2007)

klee519 said:
			
		

> I am regular. that's what i mean c7a2. no matter at all, just curious are we using the new items or not.



It will be a while before you get your hairy fingers on a weapon anyways, its not that you get it the first day!

You have much more intense things on your mind than wondering about TVs and rifles, thats guaranteed  ;D


----------



## patrick666 (18 Aug 2007)

It really depends where you end up for your BMQ course. If, by luck, you end up in Gagetown or Borden you will probably be issued a tacvest. If you should find yourself doing basic in St. Jean, you will be issued the webbing. As far as I know, it's still the same. 

Ah, webbing.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Aug 2007)

Everything here is speculation. You'll get what you get, when you get there. There's nothing you can do about it, nor can you prepare for it. Take it as it comes. Just do the best with what you get.


----------

